# new to the board, some pics



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

hi guys, my name is mike i'm new to the board and thought why not introduce myself with some pics. i'm looking forward to meeting cool people here and share my bodybuilding experience with some other weightlifting addicts. Some stuff about me: I'm 6'2" @ currently 225 lbs, i injured my knee a couple months ago and couldn't lift that much for a long time so my stats aren't breathtaking at the moment:

bench press: 360 lbs

squat: 460 lbs

deadlift: 500 lbs

overhead press: 240 lbs

curls: 160 lbs (could probably do more but haven't tried it yet)

i used to be a rather chubby kid but i wasn't like extremely overweight... just one of those big rugby player guys from high school. my family is really into sports so i grew up playing rugby, wrestling, sailing, swimming and lots more... during high school i noticed huge potential in the way my body reacted to weightlifting. i got leaner and at the same time a lot stronger. i'd say that i was probably one of the strongest guys at my school. in college i just carried on with my workout routine while some of my friends started using steroids. I have to admit i got to a point where i felt like i couldn't get any stronger so I started thinking about trying some of the stuff my buddies were taking but i never actually got to that point.

comments are appreciated!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome, looking strong man


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome mate, Looking good. Stats are pretty impressive too. :thumbup1:

How's the legs looking, Mike?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome Mike, great physique you have bro. Your saying you have not touched any gear at all yet?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

very impressive mate


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

your a big ol boy aint ya.............


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

mate your traps are huge


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ya, good looking traps, welcome mate


----------



## Stevie M (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome mate - Looking very strong there!


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

thx for the comments guys, i'll post up some leg pics tomorrow or so.


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Welcome Mike, great physique you have bro. Your saying you have not touched any gear at all yet?


no that's not what i meant, i just couldn't give a 100% due to the injury on my right knee but still hit the gym 5 times a week.

here's the leg pic i promised


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Your a monster, ur traps are insane! I want them haha.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome mate

I know it's already bin said but Jesus your traps are big


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

Shave your legs so we can see detail better


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Big traps:clap:


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

sofresh said:


> Shave your legs so we can see detail better


no way i'll shave my legs


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

welcome m8 looking solid. :thumb:


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

What does ya training routine look like mate?


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

*My Routine for now*

*
*

*
Monday-Shoulders/Triceps*

*
Tuesday- Legs/Calves*

*
Wednesday- OFF*

*
Thursday- Chest/Biceps*

*
Friday-Back/Calves/Mini-Shoulders*

*
Saturday-OFF*

*
Sunday-OFF*

*
Reps: 4-6*

*
**Exercise: Compound*

*M-Shoulders/Triceps*

Military Press 3x4-6

Upright Rows 3x4-6

Dumbbell Laterals 3x4-6

Close Grip Bench 2-3x4-6

Weighted Dips 2-3x4-6

Seated EZ Bar Extensions 2x4-6

*T-Legs/Calves*

Squats 3x4-6

Close Stance Leg Press 3x4-6

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 3x4-6

Glute Ham Raises 2-3x4-6

Standing Calf Raises 3x4-6

Seated Calf Raises 3x4-6

*Th-Chest/Biceps*

Barbell Incline Press 3x4-6

Dumbbell Bench Press 3x4-6

Heavy Decline Flyes 3x4-6

Standing Barbell Curls 2-3x4-6

Reverse Curls 2-3x4-6

Preacher Curls 2x4-6

*F-Back/Calves/Mini-Shoulders*

Bent Over Barbell Rows 3x4-6

Behind Neck Chins 3x4-6

Wide Grip Seated Rows 2x4-6

Barbell Shrugs 2x4-6

Standing Calve Raises 2-3x4-6

Seated Calve Raises 2-3x4-6

*
Reps: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15*

*
Exercise: Compound/Iso/Machine or Cable*

*M-Shoulders/Triceps*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3x7-9

Bent Over Laterals 2-3x10-12

One Arm Cable Side Laterals 2x13-15

Bench Dips (weighted) 3x7-9

Kickbacks 2-3x10-12

Reverse Pushdowns 2x13-15

*T-Legs/Calves*

Sumo Deadlifts 3x7-9

Wide Stance Leg Press 3x10-12

Leg Extensions 2-3x13-15

Lying Leg Curls 2-3x13-15

Standing Calve Raises 2x7-9 (Toes in & Out)

Seated Calve Raises 2x10-12 (' ')

Reverse Calve Raises 1-2x13-15

*Th-Chest/Biceps*

Barbell Bench Press 3x7-9

Incline Dumbbell Press 3x10-12

Cable Crossovers 2-3x13-15

Standing Drag Curls 2-3x7-9

Concentration Curls 2-3x10-12

Cable Curls 2x13-15

*F-Back/Calves/Mini-Shoulders*

Weighted Chins 3x7-9

One Arm Dumbbell Rows 3x10-12

Pullovers 2x13-15

Bent Over Cable Laterals 2x13-15

(Same Calve Workout as Tuesday)

*
Reps: 8-10, Dropset, 6*

*
Exercises: Compound/Isolation/Machine or Cable*

*M-Shoulders/Tri's*

Seated Side Laterals/Behind Neck Presses 2x8-10

Wide Grip Upright Rows/Face Pulls 2x8-10

Alternating One-Arm Dumbbell Press (Arnold Presses) 1x8-10, Drop, 6-8

Pushdown/Close Grip Bench 2x8-10

Decline EZ Bar Extensions/One-Arm Reverse Pushdowns 1-2x8-10

Weighted Bench Dips 1x8-10, Drop 6-8

*T-Legs/Calves*

Front Squats/One-legged Extensions 2x8-10

Dumbbell Lunges/Lying Leg Curls 2x8-10

Leg Presses 1x8-10, Drop, 6-8

Seated Calve Raises/One-Legged Standing Calve Raises 3x8-10

*Th-Chest/Biceps*

Decline Bench Press/Pec Deck Flyes 2x8-10

Incline Smith Machine Press/ Chest Dips 2x8-10

Machine Bench Press 1x8-10, Drop, 6-8, Drop, 6-8

Wide Grip Barbell Curls/Machine Curls 1-2x8-10

Incline Hammer Curls/Wrist Curls 1-2x8-10

Single Arm Cable Curls, 1x8-10, Drop, 6-8

*F-Back/Calves/Mini-Shoulders*

Stiff Arm Pulldowns/Reverse Grip Bent Row 2x8-10

Chins/Close Grip Pulldowns 2x8-10

Seated Rows 1x8-10, Drop, 6-8

One arm Bent Lateral Raises 2x8

(Calves Same as Tue)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Great photos Mike, looking huge! Now this may be a strange question, but are you Canadian and/or a Phys Ed teacher?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Looks Good, so do you do one routine for a week, then the next routine, or do you do them for several weeks/months at a time?


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Great photos Mike, looking huge! Now this may be a strange question, but are you Canadian and/or a Phys Ed teacher?


my dad's canadian... how come you ask me that? but i'm not a phys ed teacher...



Bulk_250 said:


> Looks Good, so do you do one routine for a week, then the next routine, or do you do them for several weeks/months at a time?


i don't change my routine too often. usually stick to it for several months before making any major changes


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking very good. how long you trained for??


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> looking very good. how long you trained for??


started weightlifting back when i was 16

i uploaded 2 pics of me when i was 19


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

you've made great progress since then mate... keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah still real good size back then too.  keep it up!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mike_Murray said:


> my dad's canadian... how come you ask me that? but i'm not a phys ed teacher...


Yeah it was a weird question, I know. I once met a Canadian PE teacher called Mike who had a cracking physique and looked like you, so I just wondered...


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yeah it was a weird question, I know. I once met a Canadian PE teacher called Mike who had a cracking physique and looked like you, so I just wondered...


What a black oval shaped head  ? Looking goood!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

T_Woody said:


> What a black oval shaped head  ? Looking goood!


........... assuming that's him in the avatar..............


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

dmcc said:


> ........... assuming that's him in the avatar..............


assumed correctly:thumbup1:


----------



## paulv21981 (Nov 13, 2008)

wish i had bod like urs


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

paulv21981 said:


> wish i had bod like urs


if you need any advice pm me and i'll try to help


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate you ever thought about competing?

i might look into competing in a natty comp next year possibly


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

no never thought about it... i honestly have to say that i'm probably too lazy to do all the preparation for a contest like always eating the right food, follow a strict work out routine an so on. if you ever compete let me know!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well the way you look now in those pics im sure youd do well  i want to do it. but theres just so much going on i dont have time right now. and no money means by diet is not the best


----------



## newcastleSharp (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah your in real good shape mike, i would kill for arms like them! whats your diet like then buddy? are you strict or quite relaxed on it? also how old are you now?


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

newcastleSharp said:


> yeah your in real good shape mike, i would kill for arms like them! whats your diet like then buddy? are you strict or quite relaxed on it? also how old are you now?


i really don't pay too much attention on what i'm eating as long as it has a high amount of carbs and protein inside, i do eat 5-6 meals a day though.

i'm 23:tongue:.


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> welcome m8 looking solid. :thumb:


thx!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome to the board mate


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

welcome over mate


----------



## Deadly SyN (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome, wow. Incredible shoulders :|


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike_Murray said:


> no that's not what i meant, i just couldn't give a 100% due to the injury on my right knee but still hit the gym 5 times a week.
> 
> here's the leg pic i promised


im sorry but i hate your underwear  but whatever tickles your fancy!


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

supermancss said:


> im sorry but i hate your underwear  but whatever tickles your fancy!


lol...was sure a comment like that would come up. :lol:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

f***K me, you iz ONE BIG bruv 

Looking really good sir!


----------



## Mike_Murray (Nov 4, 2008)

colt24 said:


> f***K me, you iz ONE BIG bruv
> 
> Looking really good sir!


thx man, you look strong too! keep it up


----------

